# Cortisol AM



## timewaster (Oct 30, 2013)

My doctor had me do a cortisol AM blood test (I'm doing a 4x saliva test on my own but do not have results yet).

Result was 10.0 (6.2 - 19.4)

So 29% of the reference range.

Thoughts? Too low still? Seems ok... but just not sure. Curious to see what my saliva test shows.


----------



## timewaster (Oct 30, 2013)

Doc says it is low normal and he wanted to treat it, so I'm taking a very small dose of Hydrocortisone now, just 5mg. He says I should only have to stay on it for 2-3 months, so we will see! I did the 4x saliva test yesterday before starting the hydrocortisone and shipped it off today. Should have the results back in 5-7 days. Curious what it shows.


----------



## Koof (Nov 9, 2011)

This looks low to me... am cortisol should be at the top of the range. The saliva test should give you more useful info though. I'm no expert, just dealing with trying to figure everything out too!


----------



## timewaster (Oct 30, 2013)

I did get the saliva test results.

Cortisol Saliva 
2.2 ng/mL 3.7-9.5 (morning)
2.1 ng/mL 1.2-3.0 (noon)
0.9 ng/mL 0.6-1.9 (evening)
0.9 ng/mL 0.4-1.0 (night)

So I tried some HC for a week. Didn't help at all. Now I'm trying Thorne ACE. I had to stop my Armour, but I've added it back in now that I've been attempting to treat the adrenals. I guess only time will tell if it works! I need to start taking my temps though to make sure I'm getting the right dosage of the ACE.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Could I ask why you stopped the hydrocortisone after only a week if the doctor said you would need to be on it for 2-3 months?


----------



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

A physiologic dose of Hydrocortisone should be 25 -30 mg for an adult women. Anything lower than 25 mg will suppress more than enhance. Thats why you assume it wasn't working. Did you get adrenaline surges? Your results are low. Post your results to the Adrenals yahoo group (google it). You have to join. They are experts at reading saliva results. How are you sleeping at night?


----------

